# Gone Fishing



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm heading to Hatteras this morning for 5 days of fishing with Big Brother Charlie and Cuz Bill. Staying in Avon, fishing the north beaches and probably the point.

I'll have several of the AFAW rods with me. Beach, Big Beach, Surf, Universal and the Estuary. Glad to demo the rods, just stop on by.

Look for an old, ugly, 2-tone grey '88 Suburban with a Big Brother original rod rack. Probably parked near a mid 90's 3/4 ton white longbed chevy with a campershell.

Feel free to stop by if you see us on the beach!!!

:fishing:

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Wiil do Tommy, leaving tomorrowfor a week, although may not have 4 wheel capabilities for the first half of the week. Looking foward to throwing them rods.


----------

